# Supersnow blizzard enigma....



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Just chewing something over with a mate,we were unsure how you would identify a Supersnow blizzard enigma from their non-enigma counterparts?

Enigma can't change the eclipse eye can it?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Just chewing something over with a mate,we were unsure how you would identify a Supersnow blizzard enigma from their non-enigma counterparts?
> 
> Enigma can't change the eclipse eye can it?


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:Even i :notworthy::notworthy:to that:lol2:.

Short answer you prove it out:2thumb:.

The eyes are the only ID to tell a Blizzard from a Blizzard enigma.So add super snow solid eye and you have no visual ID point.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:Even i :notworthy::notworthy:to that:lol2:.
> 
> Short answer you prove it out:2thumb:.
> 
> The eyes are the only ID to tell a Blizzard from a Blizzard enigma.So add super snow solid eye and you have no visual ID point.


Bah! I was hoping they would turn purple or something........


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

damn, yeah, as generally the enigma throws out orangey eyes, now wouldn't it be awesome if it worked nicely with the SS full eclipse and created a pure white leo with solid ORANGE eyes?!?! now that would be cool.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kirsten said:


> damn, yeah, as generally the enigma throws out orangey eyes, now wouldn't it be awesome if it worked nicely with the SS full eclipse and created a pure white leo with solid ORANGE eyes?!?! now that would be cool.


It would be very cool, not likely to happen though.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread but on a similar note i thought i'd ask you smart people, how would i tell a mack blizzard hatchling from a blizzard hatchling?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread but on a similar note i thought i'd ask you smart people, how would i tell a mack blizzard hatchling from a blizzard hatchling?


With difficulty  The MSBlizzards I have seen seem to have a slight blue hint to their colour. This may be my eyes though...


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

hmmm were having trouble prooving a blizzard enigma at the moment too - there is no tell tale signs although since it hatched the black has gotten darker and the entire tail above and below is black.

Its 6 weeks old now too parents were a Hypo Enigma het bell and a murpheys


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The eyes should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

I was afraid of that :lol2: i have a mack blizz female she looks bluey so its not just your eyes.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> I was afraid of that :lol2: i have a mack blizz female she looks bluey so its not just your eyes.


Nice, one of my favourite morphs


----------

